# Chippewa Lake?



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

Does anyone know the ice conditions on Chippewa Lake in Medina 
County?


----------



## LabattICE50 (Feb 23, 2008)

It's been locked up since Tuesday morning. Should be fine this weekend


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey futures trader, we are likely going there on Sunday. I will pm you on Saturday to let you know for sure


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

Met a couple of guys last night who had cut some holes at Chippewa and they said they found 3"+. It should be good to go by the weekend. Be safe.













=


----------



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

Ok Sunday works perfect for me and I know other guys from a different internet site that would be coming. Thanks!


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Fished it 3 times during the last ice few weeks back. The bite was sssslllllloooooooowwwwwww. Lots of white perch and only a few tiny gills. Fished 3' to 16' there are a few springs out there as well, so be safe. I might try it this evening one more time, or may head to skeeter. Good luck


----------



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

I heard different from several local people and they pointed out the spots to fish. Bringing the gas auger Sunday and the Vexilar. I may head down this afternoon and try those spots.


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

A few fresh pressure cracks, wild watching huge sheets move when stepped on. They'll be frozen by morning, almost 4" of clear ice under 1" of snow. Fishing was slow again tonight. Some suspended, some comin off the bottom, threw the kitchen sink with limited results. fished till 9 good luck out there and post some results, for me it's been tough.


----------



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

Were you fishing for bluegill or crappie?


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Got there later than I wanted, so we started fishing right before the sun went down. Targeted crappie, sat in 14-16ft. Marked fish, some white perch, and some suspended, which I believe were crappie. We dropped an arsenal of options. The deeper hole I have yet to get to. Shrugging shoulders....


----------



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

Is that bait shop still open by the lake to buy minnows? Were you off the point north of the boat ramp?


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

Be careful out there on Chip. There are several warm springs that come up and the ice is very thin around them. 2 years ago when I was out there, the ice was 12 inches thick and there were spots on the lake I had to detour around because the water was coming through.


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

There is a bait shop connected to the motorcycle repair shop, (used to be the dodge dealership) I havent seen him open for a couple of days tho.


----------

